# are 28inch out law as tall 30inch silverback



## 89ezgo (Jun 19, 2014)

I have a set of half bald 30inch silver backs on my bike now im about to get a new of tires soon.. I want to go with outlaws this time think the 30s are little to much for the bike.so question is are 28inch out law run about same size as a 30inch silver back or little smaller. Or should I just go with a 29.5 out law


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

what kinds of bike do you have and id go with the 29.5s


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

there is a tire weight chart on here to compare with. i know the 29.5's are hugely popular on here vs. the 28's. i think the 29's may even be lighter. need your bike specs though to help.


----------



## 89ezgo (Jun 19, 2014)

06 foreman 500 with bbk on it bunch bolt ons. I just don't want something taller then the 30sb. ive just heard 29.5 ol where little taller then a 30sb but never seen my self

---------- Post added at 03:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------

and something lighter that's for sure bike got a 2inch lift also


----------



## 89ezgo (Jun 19, 2014)

Also hear that 28inch silver back about as tall as a 29.5 ol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I have had all these tires and currently still have some are you talking outlaw or outlaw 2


----------



## 89ezgo (Jun 19, 2014)

original outlaw.. im running a 30inch sb I love them they go everywhere but kinda want go to a outlaw so I want something close to the same size as 30sb or inch so shorter. why wanted no if 29.5x10x12 little shorter then my 30s bet a set of them. Or are 28x10x12 ol about same as my 30s


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

28 outlaws are shorter then a 30 back but 28ol2 are same size as a 30 back.....as for reg 29.5 they will be right at same size as 30 back....I'm assuming you have the 30x10x12 back correct since your looking at reg outlaws.....however none of these tires are gonna cause you to get further or stuck quiet due to their ground clearance, they are all to close but on a sxs I prefer backs on a atv I prefer 29.5 laws 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## 89ezgo (Jun 19, 2014)

ya have 30x10x12 sb and there little more then haf way bald right now.id like go with 29x10x12 ol I hear so mush good about them


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes they are a very good tire but very hard to get also unless you find some used ones or highlifter has a truck in right now 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------

